

First Quantum Computer With Quantum CPU And Separate Quantum RAM - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27183/

======
aangjie
Linkbait.....post... Exaggerated title designed to make people click.. damn, i
don't have downvote privileges.

~~~
sp332
No one can downvote stories. You can only flag them, which isn't really the
same thing.

~~~
aangjie
Oh.. i had no idea, I just assumed a model similar to stackexchange. I would
be surprised if that has not been proposed/discussed yet.

~~~
sp332
At the bottom of the page, you can see a "Feature Requests" link that goes to
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363> but almost none of the requested
features have ever been implemented.

------
al3xbio
Also there -> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3007817> (an article from
spectrum.ieee.org) with some more details.

------
yuduozhang
Does it mean "there will be one qc computer on everyone's desk" in several
decades?

~~~
pointyhat
You mean like this: <http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u94712/corequu_0.png>

No.

